# Changes to Newly Registered Users



## Null (Feb 25, 2014)

I've made the following changes:

- Newly Registered User status drops at 20 posts instead of 10.
- Flood Time Interval has been increased from 15 seconds to 180 seconds (3 minutes).
- Standard Users that have 20 or more posts are now immune to the Flood Time Interval.
- Because of these changes, the minimum time it would take someone to become a Standard User is 1 hour.

Friendly Reminder: Newly Registered Users can still create new threads. If you see a spam/garbage topic, please don't reply.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 25, 2014)

Why the changes? I havent seen a flood of JOOLAYs or anything.

Just curious.


----------



## exball (Feb 25, 2014)

Woody Chan said:
			
		

> Why the changes? I havent seen a flood of JOOLAYs or anything.
> 
> Just curious.


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm batman


----------



## exball (Feb 25, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> I'm batman


Dracman


----------



## Batman (Feb 25, 2014)

About the new threads thing, are you sure that's wise?


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Feb 25, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> About the new threads thing, are you sure that's wise?



Yes.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 25, 2014)

All of which make perfect sense, IMO.  It really seems like the vast majority of shitty posters prove themselves to be shitty in their first dozen or so posts.  It's really rare someone establishes themselves and acts normal before taking a leap off the sperg dive.  Anything that slows down brand-new posters and gives them time to prove themselves (or not) is a good thing.


----------



## Carlson (Mar 11, 2014)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> All of which make perfect sense, IMO.  It really seems like the vast majority of shitty posters prove themselves to be shitty in their first dozen or so posts.  It's really rare someone establishes themselves and acts normal before taking a leap off the sperg dive.  Anything that slows down brand-new posters and gives them time to prove themselves (or not) is a good thing.



Or they just toss out a bunch of vaguely passable, but ultimately worthless posts that take less than a second of effort so they can get access without being immediately obvious.


----------



## Null (Mar 11, 2014)

Head's up, I've reinstated the restrictions of OP on XenForo with one new caveat. In order to promote into the Trusted group, you also need 5 "Likes" as well as 20 posts.


----------



## silky (Mar 12, 2014)

Ohh I was wondering why I couldn't see the General forum anymore. Looks like I'll have to be more social/less lurky!


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 12, 2014)

this looks like a tf2 or dota changelog lol


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 13, 2014)

Darky said:


> this looks like a tf2 or dota changelog lol


An update to CWCki Forums has been released. The update will be applied automatically when you restart CWCki Forums. The major changes include:

Removed PvtRichardCranium

Changes made to newly changed users for promotion to "Trusted Group":
Requires 5 likes and 20 posts

Removed Batman
Updated random_text.txt
Community request:



Anyway, love the new changes for the requirements to the "Trusted Group". Pretty great combination.


----------



## Mondo Zappa (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Null, I'm not sure if your last update fixed this issue or not, but there was a bit of a loophole in the "Trusted Group" criteria. Before the new layout came I had full access to chat and the general board, since I had 10 posts before you changed it to 20. After the switch I was locked out of general, but could still chat. Now that seems to be fixed, I'm still a few posts short of 20, so my chat is off again. I'm not sure if that all applies to anyone else with similar circumstances.

Just wanted to let you know, in case that spoke for a problem with the set-up.


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2014)

Mondo Zappa said:


> Hey Null, I'm not sure if your last update fixed this issue or not, but there was a bit of a loophole in the "Trusted Group" criteria. Before the new layout came I had full access to chat and the general board, since I had 10 posts before you changed it to 20. After the switch I was locked out of general, but could still chat. Now that seems to be fixed, I'm still a few posts short of 20, so my chat is off again. I'm not sure if that all applies to anyone else with similar circumstances.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, in case that spoke for a problem with the set-up.


Nah, that is fixed. I straightened out all the permissions I think.


----------

